# [HDs] hdparm (re-abierto)

## Palmax Maverick

Buenas!

Mi ordenador no va muy bien y en una de estas le hice un:

 *Quote:*   

> # hdparm /dev/hda
> 
> /dev/hda:
> 
>  multcount    = 16 (on)
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) IDE Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])
> 
>         Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer: Unknown device 0500
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # cat /proc/ide/hda/model
> 
> HTS726060M9AT00
> ...

 

Mi /dev/hda no se si era un IDE de 100 o un SATA, pero vamos a 34'29MB7/S!!

Alguien sabe alguna utilidad que te ponga el hd trabajando bien? Es que no me gusta mucho hdparm. ¿Qué puedo hacer?

Gracias

Palmax Maverick

palmax@gmail.com

PD: Datasheet http://www.hitachigst.com/tech/techlib.nsf/techdocs/CB59FF8DC222DB9886256CF3007D1706/$file/Travelstar7K60-Datasheet.pdf

Añadido: Es lo normal!Last edited by Palmax Maverick on Wed May 11, 2005 1:56 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ertomas

Yo siempre he utilizado hdparm,y  me va de muerte!!!...

Para ver toda la informacion de tu HD, hazlo asi

```
hdparm -I /dev/hdx
```

 (la x es la numeracion que tu tengas de tus HD)

Con ese comando te saca todo, todo del disco duro. 

Aqui te dejo un howto realiazado por Franco Gotusso, te puede ayudar bastante...HowTo Hdparm

Un Saludo[/url]

----------

## Stolz

Como benchmark de disco duro tambien puedes usar piozone.

Saludozzzz

----------

## TieferFeld

 *Palmax Maverick wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> /dev/hda:
> ...

 

¿Te parece poco?  :Confused:  ¿Cuánto esperabas?

----------

## Palmax Maverick

Yo esperaba que mi HD me respondiera a una velocidad cercana a los 100MB/s en datos en crudo, así que esperaba como 80MB/s en datos.

La verdad es que tampoco entiendo mucho de discos duros, pero esperaba eso y como vereis difiere mucho de 34'39MB/s.

¿No hay un GUI para hdparm o algo que lo configure "solo"?

Gracias

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Yo esperaba que mi HD me respondiera a una velocidad cercana a los 100MB/s en datos en crudo

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:  , perdona que me ría, pero vamos, 100 megas/seg ni de coña  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

El cuento de siempre, esas velocidades con TEÓRICAS conseguidas sabe dios en que condiciones.

saluetes

----------

## TieferFeld

 *Palmax Maverick wrote:*   

> Yo esperaba que mi HD me respondiera a una velocidad cercana a los 100MB/s en datos en crudo, así que esperaba como 80MB/s en datos.
> 
> La verdad es que tampoco entiendo mucho de discos duros, pero esperaba eso y como vereis difiere mucho de 34'39MB/s.
> 
> ¿No hay un GUI para hdparm o algo que lo configure "solo"?
> ...

 

Creo que gringo ya ha sido bastante explícito, pero yo lo re-re-confirmo. Mi disco duro no pasa de 23 MB/s (portátil) y los discos duros ATA 100 no pasan de los 35 normalmente. Un SATA auténtico puede dar más de 50 si hay suerte... Pero olvídate, 100 es la máxima velocidad de pico en condiciones idóneas teóricas.

Saludos.

----------

## Stolz

100Mb seria lo que alcanzarias aproximadamante si no hubiese un sistema operativo y us sistema de ficheros por medio.

Para un ATA133, unos 55MB es lo que normalmente se obiene en hdparm.

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## Palmax Maverick

OK!

Ante lo visto, hago un "acto de fe" de que es normal y cierro el tema

----------

## ertomas

Hola TieferFeld...

 *Quote:*   

> Mi disco duro no pasa de 23 MB/s (portátil) y los discos duros ATA 100 no pasan de los 35 normalmente. Un SATA auténtico puede dar más de 50 si hay suerte... Pero olvídate

 

Creo que un ata puede coger perfectamente 53 o 56 mb.

hdparm -tT /dev/hda

```
/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   3308 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1653.42 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  158 MB in  3.02 seconds =  52.36 MB/sec
```

hdparm -I /dev/hda

```
/dev/hda:

ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       ST3160021A                              

        Serial Number:      4JS026TQ            

        Firmware Revision:  8.01    

Standards:

        Used: ATA/ATAPI-6 T13 1410D revision 2 

        Supported: 6 5 4 3 

Configuration:

        Logical         max     current

        cylinders       16383   65535

        heads           16      1

        sectors/track   63      63

        --

        CHS current addressable sectors:    4128705

        LBA    user addressable sectors:  268435455

        LBA48  user addressable sectors:  312581808

        device size with M = 1024*1024:      152627 MBytes

        device size with M = 1000*1000:      160041 MBytes (160 GB)

Capabilities:

        LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)

        bytes avail on r/w long: 4      Queue depth: 1

        Standby timer values: spec'd by Standard, no device specific minimum

        R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16  Current = 16

        Recommended acoustic management value: 128, current value: 0

        DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5 

             Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

        PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

             Cycle time: no flow control=240ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

Commands/features:

        Enabled Supported:

           *    READ BUFFER cmd

           *    WRITE BUFFER cmd

           *    Host Protected Area feature set

           *    Look-ahead

           *    Write cache

           *    Power Management feature set

                Security Mode feature set

           *    SMART feature set

           *    FLUSH CACHE EXT command

           *    Mandatory FLUSH CACHE command 

           *    Device Configuration Overlay feature set 

           *    48-bit Address feature set 

                SET MAX security extension

           *    DOWNLOAD MICROCODE cmd

           *    General Purpose Logging feature set

           *    SMART self-test 

           *    SMART error logging 

Security: 

        Master password revision code = 65534

                supported

        not     enabled

        not     locked

                frozen

        not     expired: security count

        not     supported: enhanced erase

HW reset results:

        CBLID- above Vih

        Device num = 0 determined by the jumper

Checksum: correct

```

hdparm -tT /dev/hdb

```

/dev/hdb:

 Timing cached reads:   3012 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1504.72 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  170 MB in  3.03 seconds =  56.11 MB/sec
```

hdparm -I /dev/hdb

```
/dev/hdb:

ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       Maxtor 6B200P0                          

        Serial Number:      B41795XH            

        Firmware Revision:  BAH41BM0

Standards:

        Supported: 7 6 5 4 

        Likely used: 7

Configuration:

        Logical         max     current

        cylinders       16383   65535

        heads           16      1

        sectors/track   63      63

        --

        CHS current addressable sectors:    4128705

        LBA    user addressable sectors:  268435455

        LBA48  user addressable sectors:  398297088

        device size with M = 1024*1024:      194481 MBytes

        device size with M = 1000*1000:      203928 MBytes (203 GB)

Capabilities:

        LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)

        Queue depth: 32

        Standby timer values: spec'd by Standard, no device specific minimum

        R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16  Current = 16

        Advanced power management level: unknown setting (0x0000)

        Recommended acoustic management value: 192, current value: 254

        DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 *udma6 

             Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

        PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

             Cycle time: no flow control=120ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

Commands/features:

        Enabled Supported:

           *    NOP cmd

           *    READ BUFFER cmd

           *    WRITE BUFFER cmd

           *    Host Protected Area feature set

           *    Look-ahead

           *    Write cache

           *    Power Management feature set

                Security Mode feature set

           *    SMART feature set

           *    FLUSH CACHE EXT command

           *    Mandatory FLUSH CACHE command 

           *    Device Configuration Overlay feature set 

           *    48-bit Address feature set 

           *    Automatic Acoustic Management feature set 

                SET MAX security extension

                Advanced Power Management feature set

           *    DOWNLOAD MICROCODE cmd

           *    SMART self-test 

           *    SMART error logging 

Security: 

        Master password revision code = 65534

                supported

        not     enabled

        not     locked

        not     frozen

        not     expired: security count

        not     supported: enhanced erase

HW reset results:

        CBLID- above Vih

        Device num = 1 determined by the jumper

Checksum: correct
```

Si te puedes dar cuenta, a mi me salen unas velocidades casi iguales en los HD, siendo el primero un Udma5 (ATA-100) "52.36 MB/sec", y el segundo un Udma6 (ATA-133) "56.11 MB/sec".

Creo que tambien depende de la controladora ata o raid de la placa base, y si el cable es de 40 pines o de 80 pines.

Saludos.

----------

## TieferFeld

 :Smile: 

Sí, tienes razón, parece que me quedé un poco corto en mis aproximaciones. Desde hace unos cuantos años sólo uso portátil así que ya ni me acuerdo de lo que es un disco de 7200 revoluciones  :Wink: 

Odio los discos duros de portátil (lo demás va bien, pero eso...).

Saludos.

----------

## Palmax Maverick

Aki os mando mi hdparm -I /dev/hda

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # hdparm -I /dev/hda
> 
> /dev/hda:
> ...

 

----------

## ertomas

Hola...Palmax Maverick

Tu disco duro es un Udma5, ATA-100. la cosa es que puede ser que vaya mas lento porque a lo mejor sea de 5400 rpm, cosa que dudo. Pero bueno tambien puede depender de la marca del HD, o de las ordenes que le tengas asignas al hdparm.

Pegalas, y te podremos ayudar...de todas formas mirate el howto que hay en el foro y en gentoo-wiki.

Ahhh....TieferFeld, no pasa nada tio, el que tiene boca se equivoca y el que tiene dedos jaja tambien. Yo tambien odio los HD de portatil...xD

Un Saludo

----------

## Palmax Maverick

Este PC es un portátil, su disco duro gira a 7200 rpm.

Mi hdparm creo que será optimizable, como dije, pero no tengo ninguno en /etc/conf.d/hdparm (tengo q se active el dma en todas las unicades y ya)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # hdparm -d1 -X69 -c3 -m16 -W1 -M254 /dev/hda
> 
> /dev/hda:
> ...

 

Qué os parece?

Palmax Maverick

palmax@gmail.com

PD: hdparm -S para el disco duro? <- pero en un reiserfs con journaling eso sería _CRÍTICO_, no?

----------

## Palmax Maverick

Qué hdparm lanzo para mis otras unidades?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # hdparm -I /dev/hdc
> 
> /dev/hdc:
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # hdparm -I /dev/hdd
> 
> /dev/hdd:
> ...

 

----------

## Palmax Maverick

A ver he visto lo que pasa, que en /etc/conf.d/hdparm guarda cierta info de una forma "tríptica"

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation
> 
> # Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2
> ...

 

Pero ahora no se muy bien que poner, se pondría algo así:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation
> 
> # Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2
> ...

 

¿?

Espero vuestras respuestas.

Gracias

Palmax Maverick

palmax@gmail.com

----------

## gringo

si esos parámetros hacen que tu disco duro vaya mas rápido, desde luego los puedes dejar ahi.

El hdparm -S que yo sepa es para suspender el disco duro; scripts como laptop-mode lo usan  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## TieferFeld

 *Palmax Maverick wrote:*   

> Este PC es un portátil, su disco duro gira a 7200 rpm.
> 
> 

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## ertomas

Pues tio te tiene que consumir bateria que da gusto con 7200 rpm.

Yo tengo un powerbook, y mi HD en de 5400 rpm, como todos los portatiles...no?

Un SAludo

----------

## Palmax Maverick

Hombre mi portatil chupa mucho de batería además con reiserfs que tiene journaling y que tiene que escribir continuamente. El micro es tocho así que vamos. Pero yo le tengo puesto powernowd. De todas formas kisiera saber como se usa el ONDEMAND del kernel, alguna idea?

¿Por cierto alguien tiene los rtl8180? ¿Como los pongo en marcha?

Gracias

Palmax Maverick

palmax@gmail.com

----------

